# yakkin the jackz



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

A few gold coast specimens from the last few weeks on holidays. Love these things


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Some sweet reds there mate,love the colour in the first 2 pics.


----------



## selev (Jun 12, 2013)

Man...how envious am I. Great stuff indeed!!!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Great fishing. It must be mad getting those fish in areas like that.


----------



## Streetkid (Dec 13, 2011)

Top stuff, First and second last photos are awesome.


----------



## Brenos (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah those first 2 pics are unreal mate. Love how its eyeballin ya.
Top effort

Brendan


----------



## justo83 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice work mate, what line rating is that Dobins you are using


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

They always do brenos lol you look at any jack pix there always watching you.. Evil fish but i love em . pull like a bob cat, smash lures, look good. all i chase in the warmer months

justo- 8-17lb line rating but I run 20lb braid on it


----------



## justo83 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks mate, thinking of getting a couple of Dobins rods they look the goods.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

They just look like a mean-ass bouncer; dead set on not letting you pass.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice mate, I bet they are on fire down there at the moment.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome looking fish.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Great fish there, man.


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

nice fish

looks like so much fun , theres always a sense of urgency to get them in and then the relief once in the net...

awsome colour in the pics 
well done....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Your username says it all....you da man!


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Had an insane sesh this arv after a roaster of a day got 4 Jacks ... A 50,52 and two pups


----------

